# What is the average starting salary for an EMT in CT?



## Starletta (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi,
I'm new to the Forum and starting EMT class next week.   

The question/answer that is confusing... What is the average starting salary of an EMT?  I am in Connecticut if that helps.

I've talked to many EMT's and what they tell me is A LOT different from what I read on-line.   Many told me they started between $15 - $18 an hr. 

Then when I search on-line, even using my State, many sites say $11.00.

I love the medical field, worked for a major Clinical Laboratory for 20 years, and am a CNA at the moment, but it pays an unsustainable wage, especially in CT.   This is the main reason I need to switch careers.

I'd love to find out the honest and average pay rate...    Thank you!


----------



## Starletta (Sep 5, 2013)

*Average starting pay anywhere?*

Average starting pay for an EMT-B anywhere, just to get an idea?  Thank you.


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 5, 2013)

Minimum wage up to 18 or so. It really depends on your area and experience. Try doing a search. There are several threads on here that discuss this topic.

Welcome to emtlife


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 5, 2013)

I wouldn't expect much more than your CNA pay. In most states CNAs and EMTs have similar pay rates. 

Asking about wages in other states is some what misleading since cost of living varies so much. There are many states where I would make $10+ more an hour but have a lower quality of life.


----------



## Starletta (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you...  It seems to vary whomever I speak to.   The EMT's I spoke to said starting was approx. $15- $18 and yet, different sites say around $11.00

EMT class is 2 nights a week and a few Saturdays until Jan 2014. At the moment I am unemployed, but seeking work.  If a higher paying job comes along, I have a decision to make.  Quit class and take a higher paying job, or stick with the EMT class and hope they pay what other EMT's have told me.

It seems like a gamble...   Thank you again.

Chase, I totally understand what you mean: pay vs. quality of life.    A CNA may make $11 - $13 an hour here in CT.  But in Connecticut, those are poverty wages, considering our cost of living is soooo high. Sad, because CNA's really bust their behinds and make so little money.


----------



## eliszf (Aug 14, 2015)

Starletta said:


> Thank you...  It seems to vary whomever I speak to.   The EMT's I spoke to said starting was approx. $15- $18 and yet, different sites say around $11.00
> 
> EMT class is 2 nights a week and a few Saturdays until Jan 2014. At the moment I am unemployed, but seeking work.  If a higher paying job comes along, I have a decision to make.  Quit class and take a higher paying job, or stick with the EMT class and hope they pay what other EMT's have told me.
> 
> ...



I know I am bringing this back to life, but I am also in CT, Just got licensed and looking for employment at the moment. I am curious to hear were are you now. Have you finished EMT class? are you working as an EMT? if so, where?


----------



## Xuixien (Oct 31, 2015)

Pffft good luck *FINDING* an ambulance corp that will pay you in CT.


----------

